# Black Knife Ghost Fish



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've heard these can get quite big, what's the minimum tank size for one?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Not a 55G, thats for sure.

I would say 125G, and that may be on the small side. But, length is the most important. depth needs to be at least 18" as well, due to they get 16"+.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> Not a 55G, thats for sure.
> 
> I would say 125G, and that may be on the small side. But, length is the most important. depth needs to be at least 18" as well, due to they get 16"+.


Sounds good, thanks


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Those things are awesome! If you get one send me pics!


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Emmnemms said:


> Those things are awesome! If you get one send me pics!


will do if I get my wanted 100g or so.


----------

